# TSF site help with signature



## Technoid

I know this is stupid, and it probably shouldn't go in this category, but I couldn't find a better one, so..:

How do you change your signature? I've looked all over the User CP and stuff, and I can't find it anywhere. Where is it?


----------



## koala

Go to User CP, then look in the Your Control Panel column on the left. Scroll down to Settings & Options and click the Edit Signature link.


----------



## zuluclayman

You won't be able to edit your signature as you don't have one at the moment and won't be able to until you have 500 posts under your belt or become a member of a team - this is a measure put in place to a) reward ongoing contributions and b) to control & manage storage space on the servers

keep posting and the time between 12-500 will fly :smile:


----------



## ajms1989

Thanks zuluclayman for making things clearly. Actually, you should post it in the home screen under 'Forum rules' section so that everyone should aware of it.


----------

